# Gifted villager problem



## Plainbluetees (Nov 3, 2020)

So the other day I bought an “ungifted, original” Ankha off Nookazon. Then I walk into her house after she moves in and she is wearing a *ROYAL CROWN *and some crazy paint splotted jacket. Talking to Isabelle set her shirt back to default, but she’s still wearing the crown... any tips on how to remove it?

When I talked to Ankha she told me I had “Anthanka” to thank for her shirt. I bought her from a dude named Merlin. Also the supposedly ungifted Ankha had a crazy crystal ball lamp. No more buying things of Nookazon..


----------



## BalloonFight (Nov 3, 2020)

Honestly I think that there isn't a way to actually remove the gifted crown, which is unfortunate. As far as I know, complaining to Isabelle doesn't really help with hats all that much.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 3, 2020)

You can try remove the crown by filling her wardrobe with nothing but tops and dresses of your choosing. The max that a villager can hold is 24, beware though, that this can make the clothing be displayed in her home. Not sure if this would work for the custom design, but it seems like giving them outfits they like will lessen the chance of them wearing the custom design.

Sorry to say that there's no way to revert her back to her "original" state. It's always risky business when buying villagers from Nookazon. Even if they're listed as ungifted, that's not always the case. I suggest giving the person that you bought her from a negative review for false advertising, to warn any of their future buyers.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 3, 2020)

I left a 1 star review... ofc it isn’t making a dent because this person already had 23 solid 5 star reviews. I guess I’ve learned my lesson.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2020)

i dont think everyone understands the words used when trading have meaning, they just put "ungifted" when in reality the villager is gifted, they see everyone else write ungifted so they write it as well. reminds me of someone who supposedly had a raymond viewing service but listed him as "in boxes" lmfao like who does that...


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 4, 2020)

This sums up why I don't want to venture into a villager trading business. There are a lot of ways players can scam you.

My advice is to sell Ankha off then get her again from another trade. You can also purchase her Amiibo.


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 4, 2020)

I've gotten burned with gifted villagers before on Nookazon and Discord, which is why I don't use those much anymore. TBT is a much safer bet in general for trading. If you search on the forum, a lot of people here do amiibo cycling and have loads of great reviews so you may be able to find someone with Ankha's amiibo to actually get her original.

Unfortunately there's no way to reset her to her original state. I've tried so many times with Judy, who I bought off Discord. She won't stop wearing her ugly clothes and it's so frustrating. I feel your pain!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 4, 2020)

Yep, I’m sticking here for now. I probably should have figured lol.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 4, 2020)

I have her amiibo if you ever decide to get rid of her and get her again.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 4, 2020)

I think you can do the thing Nefariousking described to get rid of her crown and clothing.

I've never heard of someone doing this, but perhaps following the furniture replacement guide and flooding her 'furniture inventory' (which is 32 pieces big) can get rid of any clothing she is displaying in her home as well... Though that means you're 57 daily gifts further, and at that point you still might need to gift her her original furniture back again.... I honestly wouldn't bother. You're probably better off getting help from someone like Foreverfox


----------



## Yarbo (Nov 4, 2020)

Can I ask what the problem is with her wearing a royal crown is? I honestly don't know and would like to understand. I love gifting my villagers silly items, it makes me laugh seeing them wearing it. I'd be horrified to get a one star review over that?...

Like I have Raymond who wears the best sunglasses with his accidentally gifted hot dog outfit. XD Always gets a chuckle outta me.


----------



## Eureka (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm very sorry you had a bad experience! 



Yarbo said:


> Can I ask what the problem is with her wearing a royal crown is? I honestly don't know and would like to understand. I love gifting my villagers silly items, it makes me laugh seeing them wearing it. I'd be horrified to get a one star review over that?...
> 
> Like I have Raymond who wears the best sunglasses with his accidentally gifted hot dog outfit. XD Always gets a chuckle outta me.



They gave them a 1 star because the person listed the villager as ungifted, which means you have not given them any clothes or anything, but that isn't the case. Since she is wearing a royal crown and jacket that means she wasn't ungifted. So the person either forgot or flat out lied. If they were not positive she was ungifted they shouldn't have listed her as such. Ungifted villagers bring in more money, so people get greedy.

I've been burned by people listed heavily gifted villagers as ungifted on Nookazon myself. Sadly, there really isn't a way to be sure if the seller is being truthful. If I'm buying an ungifted villager I will read all the sellers reviews to make sure they don't have anything negative. I recently adopted an ungifted Sherb on Nookazon for 130 nmt. I was quite nervous about it, but he seems to be truly ungifted. ☺


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 5, 2020)

I trade on Nookazon quite often, and I have only ever bought 1 villager from there which was Audie (Who is now moved out). I understand why you're upset because a similar thing happened to me where the person claimed Audie was ungifted, but in fact she wasn't. I could tell instantly that was the case, because when I went into her house to ask her to move to my island, she was wearing a shirt that isn't her original one. 

I didn't say anything or make a big deal out of it, because I really wanted Audie. Didn't have much luck island hopping for her, and this person was selling her really cheap. I was still annoyed that they lied about it though. I was honest in my review once I got Audie.
I just ended up giving her clothes that I liked her in, to try and swap out the stuff that she had already being gifted. It's all you can do really. 
As for the crown on Ankha. I think it's pretty hard to get them to stop wearing stuff on their head once they get it. Talking to Isabelle only gets them to change clothes as far as I'm aware. 

I guess you just have to be careful when trading on Nookzon. Sometimes it's great, and sometimes you get people like that who put things in their listing that isn't true. It's annoying, but it's a risk you take when you trade on there. Luckily, the whole Audie thing has being my only bad experience with Nookazon so far.

Sorry, went on a bit of a rant.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Nov 5, 2020)

Totally understand this problem, I had to deal with this too a while ago. Sadly, it seems talking to Isabelle and complaining about the villager isn't helpful at all (which sucks), only options are either giving said villager clothes you like and hope they decide to wear them often, let them move out and try to find one which is definitely 100% original or getting their amiibo card. 

When it comes to Nookazon, it's always a risk that listed ungifted villagers are still gifted. I also got two villagers from there, both listed as ungifted, turned out be heavily gifted. Luckily, I didn't spent so much NMT for them, however I was not happy about the false description. While I don't mind if a villager is slightly gifted, I hate it when they wearing clothes and/or accessories which aren't fitting to them at all and making them look like a walking huge mess. 

Anyway, sorry to hear that you have to deal with this issue and I hope you can somehow fix your problem with Ankha.


----------



## Lake (Nov 5, 2020)

There is a group of gamers that give away villagers for free to help combat all the dishonesty related to trading or selling villagers.  Maybe you could look into that?  Or try an Amiibo?


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 5, 2020)

Yarbo said:


> Can I ask what the problem is with her wearing a royal crown is? I honestly don't know and would like to understand. I love gifting my villagers silly items, it makes me laugh seeing them wearing it. I'd be horrified to get a one star review over that?...
> 
> Like I have Raymond who wears the best sunglasses with his accidentally gifted hot dog outfit. XD Always gets a chuckle outta me.



Some people are very particular in that they want to make the choices for their villagers, or keep them original if they are the fan of the design choices that the developers made.

Think of it like a collectible figure. If you bought one that was said to be in the original packaging, and then someone sent it to you wrapped in tinfoil...what if you thought the box had a really cool design? Or it was bought to sit on a shelf with other boxed figures?

Some people just want things in "new" condition.


----------



## Venn (Nov 5, 2020)

I got a pre-gifted Aurora from someone (I knew about the gifts) and I was surprised she had a bow. I've been giving her stacks of fruits on the daily hoping to get some of the stuff she had from before. So far, she's given me a raincoat. So it can happen, but no bow yet, but I'd find that it looks good with some of the outfits she wears.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 5, 2020)

Villagers have a set number of items for their "closet," and I bet if you gave her the same palatial tank dress over and over again the crown and other outfits she was gifted will be cycled out.  She might put 1 or 2 of the dresses on display in her house however, but you can regift her the correct furniture items after her wardrobe is fixed.  It will take some time but its not impossible to do, I don't think, so don't worry too much! Otherwise there are some really nice people on this website that I'm sure you can find an ungifted Ankha for a good price, or even for free!


----------



## Tutle (Nov 6, 2020)

It's so annoying how you can't reset a villager clothes. It makes villager trading a nightmare because you don't know if the villager you're getting is really UNGIFTED! I've fallen victim to false villager labeling.


----------

